# Beware - dogs ill after eating Sainsbury's free chocolate



## Tiddlypom (27 September 2017)

For anyone with a Sainsbury's reward card, and whose dogs may be able to access the post unsupervised.

Dogs fall ill after eating shop's chocolate freebie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-41411781


----------



## {97702} (27 September 2017)

I just have to be careful to stop my dogs eating my contact lenses when they are delivered


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 September 2017)

Zak just hoards all the post on his bed like a dragon.


----------



## TheOldTrout (28 September 2017)

Ours once attacked the local free paper and managed to gum his teeth together with it.


----------



## joosie (28 September 2017)

I saw this on Facebook and everyone was complaining and saying it was Sainsbury's fault their dogs got sick. I'm sorry but I disagree. If your dog eats mail you should have something underneath the letterbox to collect it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 September 2017)

What I want to know is "What happened to my Sainsbury's chocolate?".  I know our dogs didn't eat it - we don't have a letter box, our mail goes into a box on the wall.  I have a well-used Nectar card but I don't have any free chocolates


----------



## Antw23uk (29 September 2017)

Typical blame culture society we now live in. Its always someone elses fault!

Is it too early to eat chocolate?


----------



## TheOldTrout (29 September 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			Typical blame culture society we now live in. Its always someone elses fault!

Is it too early to eat chocolate? 

Click to expand...

Never.


----------



## Beausmate (30 September 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			What I want to know is "What happened to my Sainsbury's chocolate?".  I know our dogs didn't eat it - we don't have a letter box, our mail goes into a box on the wall.  I have a well-used Nectar card but I don't have any free chocolates

Click to expand...





			..."we had measures in place to safeguard against pet owners receiving this promotion,"...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this?  So, what should you have instead?  And how do you get it?


----------



## honetpot (30 September 2017)

Our old labx would go in the children's bedroom and eat the advent calendars complete with silver paper, we lived in a bungalow so one slip and she was in. We must have been lucky and she had the contents of two more often than not and was never ill. She also ate 3lbs of un ripe tomatoes. God love her


----------

